# Men's Hair Loss > Non Surgical Hair Replacement >  Where do go for hair systems in Minnesota?

## ppo8820

Where would you guys suggest going for a good hair system with reputable staff here in Minnesota? I have been shopping around and most seem a bit shady. Thank you in advance.

----------


## Candide

Hi PP

Can't vouch for them myself (I am all DIY) but the following two stylists have had favourable reviews from other wearers.  If you use them, please let us know how it goes.  Good luck.

Designed Image Salon 
1282 E. Moore Lake Dr. 
Fridley, MN 55432 
Phone: 763-572-0605 
E mail: kwolf@mn.rr.com 

Head First Salon 
120 Grant Ave. 
Eleveth, MN 55734 
Phone; 218-744-1221

----------

